# Windows 10 - Taskleiste friert ein



## LudwigX (29. Juli 2015)

Ca. eine Minute nachdem der PC gestartet wurde friert die Taskleiste ein. Ich hab auch noch ein paar weitere Probleme. Z.B. friert der Taskmanager ebenfalls ein. Steam z.B. startet überhaupt nicht.  
Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juli 2015)

Welche Hardware?

Wie installiert?


----------



## LudwigX (29. Juli 2015)

Intel 2500k auf einem Asus P67 Board. Radeon 290. 

Win 10 wurde  mithilfe des MediaCreationTools von Win7 aus als Upgrade installiert. Alle Dateien sollten erhalten bleiben.

Ich glaube das Problem ist eher das Windows an sich: Win 7 ist da schon seit ca 2013 installiert. Es geht mir auch nicht wirklich darum das Windows so zu laufen zu kriegen, ich wollte es eh neu installieren.


----------



## Hofei (29. Juli 2015)

Ja ich kenn die Probleme von denen du sprichst. Leider habe ich auch noch keinen Lösungsansatz gefunden.

- Windows updates schließen nicht ab
-allgemeine Downloads werden nicht beendet
- Explorer reagiert nicht mehr
-Programme lassen sich nicht öffnen
-bei "wird neu gestartet" geht's nicht mehr weiter

Naja die Vorfreude auf WIN10 ist bei mir erstmal weg. Sollt jemand für mich einen Lösungsansatz haben ist er gern willkommen


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2015)

Dann bleibt wohl nur ne Cleaninstall.


----------



## Hofei (30. Juli 2015)

Ja das denk ich wohl auch.

Bei der Installation ws wieder wie bei win7 auch alle hdd's abstecken und nur die ssd angesteckt haben.

Und zwecks key, den jetzt auslesbaren verwenden oder?


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2015)

Nur die Platte anschließen, auf die installiert werden soll.

Wie sieht denn dein Key aus?
Scheinbar gibt es einen universalen Key, der bei der Pro-Version mit -3V66T endet.


----------



## LudwigX (31. Juli 2015)

Ich hab Windows zurückgesetzt (dabei werden alle Daten auf der Hauptfestplatte gelöscht). Danach ging es wieder.  
Mein Key von Win 10 Pro endet übrigens auf 6MT6Y. Ist aber ebenfalls ein universalkey


----------



## schmodel (31. Juli 2015)

das mit den universal keys scheint nicht immer richtig zu sein-zumindestens habe ich schon wieder *einen* anderen-
hört mit hcfc6 auf
hatte es nach dem upgrade mit tune up ausgelesen.
aber mit eine anderen Keyfinder kommt auch als Endung.3v66t raus-das soll mal einer verstehen?
welchen soll ich denn dann beim Cleaninstall nehmen?


----------



## ips (1. August 2015)

Habe herausgefunden, dass Windows 10 immer wieder - nach kurzer Zeit - einfriert, wenn man in der "Intel Rapid Storage Technologie" den Cache-Modus auf: "Write-Back" gestellt hat.

Dann hat man verloren und kann das System zurücksetzen oder neu installieren


----------



## Maqama (1. August 2015)

Ich hätte mit dem Wechsel zu Win10 noch gewartet.
Win10 ist weit von einer Finalen Fassung weg.
Da hätte ich keine Lust Beta-Tester zu spielen.


----------



## Reddgar (1. August 2015)

Bei mir lief win10 so schlecht nach dem upgrade von win7 auf win10. Hab dann nicht lange gewartet und nen clean-install gemacht. Jetzt läuft alles bestens (Ausser eines Bugs der aber nicht schlimm ist)


----------

